# KSP 5.5 Sublime Text Plugin Update?



## derstefmitf (May 11, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

does anyone already made an update for the superb Sublime Text KSP plugin with the new syntax?

I would like to try the new ENGINE_PAR_DL_TIME_UNIT feature. 

Cheers,

Stefan


----------



## mk282 (May 11, 2015)

Sure, I do.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/0tzooi2xynyvfnv/SublimeKSP_K5.5.rar (http://www.mediafire.com/download/0tzoo ... P_K5.5.rar)


Backup your old SublimeKSP folder and unpack this, OVERWRITING your current folder. Should work.


----------



## derstefmitf (May 11, 2015)

Yeah Yeah Yeaaaaaaaaahhhhh!

I'm feeling supersonic, give me gin and tonic! 

Thanks. o-[][]-o


----------



## derstefmitf (May 11, 2015)

Which shortcut did you set up for "Compile script"? Normally it was assigned to Cmd + K on Mac.


----------



## mk282 (May 11, 2015)

I compile with F5 on Windows.

Make sure you have "Default (OSX).sublime-keymap" inside SublimeKSP folder. Just copy one over from your previous version.


----------



## mk282 (May 11, 2015)

By the way, here's a great plugin to generate incrementing and decrementing number sequences, and you can even make it work in different increments. I use it instead SublimeKSP built-in numeric_sequence function.

https://github.com/duydao/Text-Pastry


----------



## derstefmitf (May 11, 2015)

mk282 @ Mon May 11 said:


> Make sure you have "Default (OSX).sublime-keymap" inside SublimeKSP folder. Just copy one over from your previous version.



Thanks. That was the trick. 

Yeah I use Text Pastry all the time. It's amazing. I love the possibility to insert text at different cursors but not at every cursor. Do you know this feature of Text Pastry. With this feature I can insert for example 20 text strings at 20 different positions in my script without inserting 20 text strings at every cursor. Couldn't live without it.


----------



## mk282 (May 12, 2015)

Ugh. I forgot to put $ENGINE_PAR_HOLD_UNIT in there.

Here are the two files you need to replace:


----------



## derstefmitf (May 12, 2015)

Thanks. Works perfectly.


----------



## Lindon (May 12, 2015)

Woah..Text-Pastry, did NOT know about it...life saver.... or at least half a life...


----------



## derstefmitf (May 12, 2015)

Lindon @ Tue May 12 said:


> Woah..Text-Pastry, did NOT know about it...life saver.... or at least half a life...


Let's say 3/4 a life :D 

Try inserting a text at multiple cursor by using this shortcut within Text Pastry: \p\n

Simply magic.


----------



## mk282 (May 13, 2015)

Please revisit the above Mediafire link. I completely forgot to include ENGINE_PAR_LP_CUTOFF and ENGINE_PAR_HP_CUTOFF!

I also implemented a fix for this: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45444


----------



## Mikel Hurwitz (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Mk282 - Could you please repost the latest 5.5 update to KSP for sublime? The last link doesn't work.
Thank you ! 
MH


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 7, 2015)

Link works over here.


----------



## Mikel Hurwitz (Aug 7, 2015)

I get redirected to this...


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 7, 2015)

That's a link to the thread on the v1 of the forum. The download link is earlier in the thread (post #2).


----------



## Mikel Hurwitz (Aug 11, 2015)

Ah, ya, downloaded that one without a problem - was just hoping to get the update that mk282 posted that included ENGINE_PAR_LP_CUTOFF and ENGINE_PAR_HP_CUTOFF.
Thank you!


----------

